# AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus



## Hechtbär (31. März 2018)

Hier mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel wie Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Verbänden aussehen muss!

https://www.ml.niedersachsen.de/sta...-anglerverband-zum-antrittsbesuch-162900.html

http://av-nds.de/aktuelles/681-lobbyarbeit-für-niedersachsens-angler.html

Grüsse aus NDS


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

ja, so sollte es überall in BRD sein


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

https://av-nds.de/aktuelles/688-natura2000-info-veranstaltung.html


Für die,die wieder sagen was juckt mich das,ist ja nicht bei mir und uns betrifft das nicht....Wer die Leiter zu schnell rauf rennt,fällt meistens tief....

Es liegen etliche etliche Anträge unserer Gegner in Ordnern,ohne das die betroffenen davon wissen......


#h


----------



## Grünknochen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

Klasse Veranstaltung.
Der AV Nds macht genau das, was man von einem guten Verband erwartet.
Weiter so.


----------



## Leech (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

Es ist überaus angenehm mitglied des AVN zu sein. |supergri


----------



## Grünknochen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

Und ich kann nicht.
Zum Glück zieh ich in absehbarer Zeit in die Ecke Hannover...


----------



## Leech (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Und ich kann nicht.
> Zum Glück zieh ich in absehbarer Zeit in die Ecke Hannover...




vllt sieht man sichja mal. #h


----------



## Grünknochen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*



Leech schrieb:


> vllt sieht man sichja mal. #h




Sehr gerne.
Hab schon jetzt sehr nette Drähte in den Laden.


----------



## Deep Down (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

Bald ist nur noch Angeln in Nds erlaubt!!!

AVN...I love you! :k :k :k


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

Und wie gehabt wir nehmen immer noch gerne neue Mitgliedsvereine auf,auch aus anderen Bundesländern..Infos auf der Hp vom Avn Nds.


#h


----------



## Ørret (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*



gründler schrieb:


> Und wie gehabt wir nehmen immer noch gerne neue Mitgliedsvereine auf,auch aus anderen Bundesländern..Infos auf der Hp vom Avn Nds.
> 
> 
> #h



Viel besser wäre  es wenn ihr euch darum kümmert niedersachsenweit die Gewässerpachten zu bekommen,dann wechseln die Vereine automatisch zum AV-Nds.....manchmal muss man auch jemanden zu seinem Glück zwingen!
Macht eh keinen Sinn mehrere Verbände pro Bundesland zu haben.Hat der NABU auch nicht und der zeigt uns ja immer wieder wie Lobbyarbeit geht...


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*



Ørret schrieb:


> Viel besser wäre  es wenn ihr euch darum kümmert niedersachsenweit die Gewässerpachten zu bekommen,dann wechseln die Vereine automatisch zum AV-Nds.....manchmal muss man auch jemanden zu seinem Glück zwingen!
> Macht eh keinen Sinn mehrere Verbände pro Bundesland zu haben.Hat der NABU auch nicht und der zeigt uns ja immer wieder wie Lobbyarbeit geht...



:g:g:g Gucken wa mal was die Zukunft da so bringt


#h


----------



## Grünknochen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

Nützt nix. Mein Tümpel ist nicht weit weg von Niedersachsen. Aber: Mag ich noch so ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit sein. Aber 7 Egos, mit denen ich nen Eigenverein gründen könnte, krieg ich einfach nicht zusammen...


----------



## Leech (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Sehr gerne.
> Hab schon jetzt sehr nette Drähte in den Laden.



Was heißtn bei dir "Ecke Hannover"?
:m PN mir das einfach, wenn du willst. 




> Und wie gehabt wir nehmen immer noch gerne neue Mitgliedsvereine  auf,auch aus anderen Bundesländern..Infos auf der Hp vom Avn Nds.



Niedersachsen goes Germany. #6


----------



## Deep Down (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

In diesem und durch diesen Verband wird wertvolles Sonderwissen im Umgang mit Entscheidungsträgern erworben!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: So sieht gute Verbands- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aus*

Da hängt aber bei den Nachbarn der Gartenzaun schief |supergri
https://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachri...lung-zu-neuem-nds-fischeigesetzt-bezogen.html


Bezieht sich auf die JHV der NDSler - dort die Aussage des Vize Pyka; siehe letzter Satz am Ende des 3.ten Absatzes
https://av-nds.de/aktuelles.html


Lieb ham die sich aba escht nich mähr... :m


----------

